# Vegetable Brew



## jivesucka (18/4/10)

any ideas people? i wanna make something really potent and tasty


----------



## O'Henry (18/4/10)

Parsnip or rhubarb wine. Lots of recipes kicking around. If you cant find any on the net, ill dig a couple out of some books.


----------



## bum (18/4/10)

Pumpkin ale.

I don't have a recipe but the idea has been driving me quite mad ever since I first heard of it. Not game to put one down until I try a commercial example.


----------



## Nick JD (18/4/10)

Add yeast to diluted worm-farm runnings FTW.


----------



## Mobbee007 (18/4/10)

bum said:


> Pumpkin ale.
> 
> I don't have a recipe but the idea has been driving me quite mad ever since I first heard of it. Not game to put one down until I try a commercial example.
> [/quot
> FIBC in Wollongong used to do one for halloween & it was [email protected]#king awesome!! :icon_drool2: Unfortunately I also don't have a recipe but some of the lads from the IBU might have one? I know it involves roasted pumpkin though h34r:


----------



## manticle (18/4/10)

There's a section in radical brewing that talks about pumpkin, corn and mushrooms as bases for beer.

I guess you could anything you like as long as you can work out how to get the best flavour and the right amount of starch conversion where necessary.

Try potatoes or taros - those starches must be able to be made use of somehow.


----------



## brettprevans (18/4/10)

There us a brewing book all about using veggies etc. Can think of what it's called. Will report back.

Haven't worked out whether ur taking the pisss about this topic though. R y trying to brew something for drinking or just. Being a knob ( ie look at ur topic title)


----------



## benno1973 (18/4/10)

Potato beer would be interesting. Maybe sweet potato - not sure what starches are there, and what can be converted, but surely someone's done it before....


----------



## Sammus (18/4/10)

bum said:


> Pumpkin ale.
> 
> I don't have a recipe but the idea has been driving me quite mad ever since I first heard of it. Not game to put one down until I try a commercial example.



only one I've tried is a special from Murry's.... and it was fucken awesome :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum (18/4/10)

Yeah, look - all you blokes who've had one are just gonna have to shut up. Thanks.

I'll be in the US next week and I'm going to do my best to seek out a Dogfish Head Punkin Ale. I know it won't be a current seasonal but I'm hoping I'll find a dusty one somewhere. Not one I'm counting on getting a hold of this trip, however. Released in September and usually hard to come by by around November as I understand it.


----------



## marksfish (18/4/10)

have done a potato and sweet potato brew and they both convert in the mash.


----------



## benmick6 (18/4/10)

I have an old book (Making wine at home by Keith Linden). In it there are recipes for artichoke wine, carrot wine, date wine, oak leaf wine, parsnip wine, quince wine. Any of those tickle your fancy?


----------



## murrayr (19/4/10)

a quick look at fisher and fisher's homebrewer's garden suggests using squash, pumpkin, potatoe, parsnip and the like. it says to boil or bake them and throw it straight into the mash. hope that helps. 
murray


----------



## brettprevans (19/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> There us a brewing book all about using veggies etc. Can think of what it's called. Will report back.


I think it was Extreme Brewing by Sam Calagione


----------



## jivesucka (19/4/10)

Nick JD said:


> Add yeast to diluted worm-farm runnings FTW.



LOL that's just too tempting


----------



## DUANNE (19/4/10)

i did a pumpkin beer last year and it was pretty nice.i think you could omit the pumpkin though and just use the spices,i couldnt tast the pumpkin and really dont know what it did for the beer. earlier this year i did a rice, potatoe and sweet potatoe beer based on the rules of the iron brewer competition mentioned on basic brewing. got good conversion but still couldnt detect potatoe or sweet potatoe in the finished product. i did get a load of diacetyl though, but this is probably more to do with my process than ingrediants i would say.


----------



## Bandito (19/4/10)

View attachment 37390
Spured on by bear grills and this thread, I just tried some of my pumpking beer I made a little while ago - mabee a bit too long ago (6 weeks) and so too long still in the fermenter - first I got a taste of wine, then gaged and almost threw up! :icon_vomit: I think that satisfies my curiousily - should stick to beer from now on.

Tastes like pumpkin soup and wine vommit! Heaps of particals in it though. 

In the interest of showing HOW NOT to make pumpkin beer, here is how I did it:

Boiled 6 butternut pumpkins with salt, pepper, Basil, a field mushroom and a chilli. Drained the liquid clarified with an old tshirt, and mashed with about 1kg pils plus some carapils (made soup with the pumpkin) Linky: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...ic=42722&hl=
Did a tshirt biab!*F!? then boiled. Fermented with S23. Made 5L


----------



## bum (20/4/10)

As stated I've never done one but wouldn't you want the solids for the mash? Anyone?

Vomit sounds like an infection, Bandito.


----------



## brettprevans (20/4/10)

bum said:


> As stated I've never done one but wouldn't you want the solids for the mash? Anyone?


would have thoght so.

really you have to defer to the yanks on how to do pump[kin beers. its an instituion over there incl using a massive pumpkin as the fermentor. some of them even 'tap' the pumpking to drink the resulting brew. 

Thirstyboy did a pumpkin beer a couple years back from memory and I vaugly remember it tasting pretty good.


----------



## Swinging Beef (20/4/10)

My Pumpkin Ale
Pretty much make any simple APA recipe and dont dry hop. Spice instead.

4.5kg Pale malt
.5 Wheat
.5 Crystal 40-60
25g Chinook or cascade 60 min
15g Chinook or cascade 15 min
15g Chinook or cascade 5 min
US05 or other unobtrusive yeast
1.5 kg roasted punkin bits.
(Heat oven, cut up 2kg unpeeled punkin into 5cm cubes, place on baking paper in a hot oven, sprinkle with brown sugar, roast till soft, eat 500g of roast punking because it smells awesome, throw the rest in the mash like normal for the full 60 minutes)

Transfer to 2ndary when fermentaion has stopped, add spicey tea for at least three days.
Spicy tea:
Boil spices for 5 minutes
1/2 tsp fresh groundnutmeg
1/2 tsp fresh grated cinnamon
1/4 tsp fresh ground sishuan (sp?) pepper
Avoid pre-ground spices.. they have a real plasticky flavour in the beer.

Ive done this one twice.. and now feel like doing it all over again!


----------



## Northside Novice (20/4/10)

Cock Ale...
havnt tried and not vege but definately out there near where your looking?

cock being a large rooster, + 45 litres of ale?
got this in an old homebrew book !
they say pluck n gut the fowl and mash it to a pulp and bag it and add to the ale (in fermenter) just befor or as fermentation begins! 
And so it goes quite a nice and strong flavoured beverage is to be had :icon_cheers: 
Then they go on to mention an old west country practice (uk) of putting a joint of meat into a barrel of cider -where it disapeared- in order to produce a really srtong brew :icon_vomit: 
they say it increases the protein content of the brew ? well der! (home brewed beer & stouts by c.j.j.berry)
as i say , only trust the date and the weather in printed text, and they usually get that wrong <_< 
if in doubt skoll it all :icon_drunk:


----------



## redlegger (20/4/10)

northside novice said:


> Cock Ale...
> havnt tried and not vege but definately out there near where your looking?
> 
> cock being a large rooster, + 45 litres of ale?
> ...



O M G! Haha! A bloke from my work was telling me about this yesterday afternoon, and i scoffed at him! lol unreal, i guess he wasnt pulling my leg after all.
He told me the way they did it back in the day was to just dump the plucked and gutted cock in the brew and it kind of disapeared lol. the old bugger must of been onto something!
Dont really want to try it tho!


----------



## Pennywise (20/4/10)

There's a couple of pumkin recipes here http://www.tinkletots.net/kevnlis/beer%20recipes.pdf around page 467. Been on my to brew list for way too long


----------



## brettprevans (20/4/10)

last time i checked a cock or chichen isnt a vegitable. so moving on.


----------



## Northside Novice (20/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> last time i checked a cock or chichen isnt a vegitable. so moving on.




um how about pandanis palm brew? probly a fruit/wine but quite strong and a mean kick to it!
just get a few cones/pods and let them ferment themselves in a black (x3) garbage bag ... :icon_drool2: 
filter chill n enjoy :icon_cheers: 
not sure if there are any through n through vege beer like brews that dont include the tried n tested usuals? (barley,wheat,corn,rice)
maybe a nice baked bean concoction is on the cards?
surely pumkin is some kinda fruit? (from mars tee hee )


----------



## waggastew (20/4/10)

A pumpkin beer recipe from a yankee website

http://www.byo.com/stories/article/indices...89-pumpkin-beer


----------



## Pete2501 (20/4/10)

I soon as I saw this title I thought of Bandito. 

There was a podcast on the brewing network that talked about cloning a pumpkin beer.


----------



## Oatlands Brewer (20/4/10)

one recipie ive been told by one of my Italian uncles, while not a beer still apparently blows ya head off.

you get the biggest hard skinned pumkin you can find then cut a hole around the stem to scoop the seeds out and hollow out about a 1/4 of the fresh.

then pack the cavity with brown sugar as hard as you can, then wrap it in about 10 layers of glad wrap.

hang it from the roof in a warm shed for i think a month then stab the bottom with a screw driver to drain into a bucket...


----------



## Bandito (20/4/10)

Pete2501 said:


> I soon as I saw this title I thought of Bandito.



LOL Cos Banditos that crazy wannabe brewer that does everything backwards - I'm not crazy! wait a minute, I've been up for 35 hours without sleep, I AM CRAZY!! Ha Ha ha (evil laugh). Now off to my evil brewery to design a brew so discusting, that even a mere glimpse would turn satans eyelids inside out and make him gag for eternity..... Then give it to my neighbours as a peace offering whose dog kept me up all night with the barking. Perhaps I already have some h34r: . Mabee with some taco seasoning and a touch of tobasco just to finnish it off  And some lactose to sweeten it. Then tell them it isnt mature, and to age it for a few months.

I knew you would Pete! :lol:


----------



## bum (21/4/10)

I'm almost convinced to do a pumpkin beer whether I get to try one first or not. Can anyone tell me if the pumpkin needs to be mashed with grain with excess diastatic power? Or can it be mashed separately? Not sure how I feel about running pumpkin through my just ordered BeerBelly Falsie - thinking I'd prefer to do a separate little BIAB jobbie for the pumpkin then combine for the boil.


----------



## brettprevans (21/4/10)

seems to be a few variations (putting my googlefu to work).
add to mash or
add to boil (see here) or 
add to secondary or 
cheat and use Lorann Oil (see here)

I think adding to mash is traditional, but doesnt really make sense to me. you'd loose a lot of flavour i would have thought. although you'd get the sugars from it. i'd be tempted to add to secondary. no idea why im that way inclined though.


----------



## Supra-Jim (21/4/10)

bum said:


> I'm almost convinced to do a pumpkin beer whether I get to try one first or not.



bumkin ale???  

Cheers SJ


----------



## O'Henry (21/4/10)

I want to give it a go too bum. I'm game if you are... I'd just chuck it in the mash. After a solid roasting of course! Let all the enzymes do their thing and hey presto, beer. Just like normal I guess...


----------

